# tu non mi basti mai



## kleis

Hola,

como diríais en castellano "tu non mi basti mai"?
el sentido es que "siempre tengo ganas de ti", pero ¿se podría expresar de manera más literal? Algo como "nunca tengo suficiente de ti"? 

gracias por vuestra ayuda!


----------



## Agró

kleis said:


> Hola,
> 
> como diríais en castellano "tu non mi basti mai"?
> el sentido es que "siempre tengo ganas de ti", pero ¿se podría expresar de manera más literal? Algo como "nunca tengo suficiente de ti"?
> 
> gracias por vuestra ayuda!


Y más literal aún:

No me bastas nunca.


----------



## kleis

gracias! me parecía demasiado "italiano" y no me atreví!

un saludo y buenas noches


----------



## Pixidio

otra alternativa: 
No me llenas nunca.


----------



## Neuromante

Aquí "Tú no me  llenas nunca" tiene el significado contrario: Que la otra persona no es capaz de colmarlo. Que siempre falta algo.


----------



## gatogab

Pixidio said:


> otra alternativa:
> No me llenas nunca.


 
Mica è un piatto di fagioli con la cotica.

Yo me atrevo a decir:
"*siempre dejas un vacío en mí"*


----------



## Neuromante

"Siempre dejas un vacío en mi" significa que te deja triste, faltándote algo o que te quita algo... pero no significa que quieras más de la persona. Love Story o una película desoladora suele dejar un vacío en uno.


----------



## 0scar

_Tu no me alcanzas_ nunca es lo mismo.

Pero, tanto en italiano como en castellano, hay que tener buena voluntad para entender que no no es una queja en vez de un elogio.


----------



## Pixidio

Neuromante said:


> Aquí "Tú no me llenas nunca" tiene el significado contrario: Que la otra persona no es capaz de colmarlo. Que siempre falta algo.


 
Aquí, las dos frases tienen el mismo significado. Es decir, si alguien me dice : 
no me llenas/bastas nunca interpretaría que no es suficiente nada de lo que pueda dar. Me atreví a dar esa idea porque había surgido la propuesta 
"no me bastas nunca". 
Por este lado diríamos: 
"siempre necesito de tí" o algo así


----------



## Pixidio

0scar said:


> _Tu no me alcanzas_ nunca es lo mismo.
> 
> Pero, tanto en italiano como en castellano, hay que tener buena voluntad para entender que no no es una queja en vez de un elogio.


 
¡¡¡O buena voluntad o mucho cariño!!!


----------



## gatogab

*Love Story* = ¡náusea total!
*tu non mi basti mai* ("siempre tengo ganas de ti")= no me satisfaces nunca


----------



## Neuromante

No:
"No me satisfaces nunca" tiene otro significado. Se le dice a la pareja como justificación cuando la dejas, así que es bastante improbable que equivalga a una expresión de halago.


----------



## glafarga

También podría ser 
_No me canso de ti 
**
_


----------



## gatogab

> "tu non mi basti mai"


 
"nunca tengo suficiente de ti"
"No me bastas nunca"
"No me llenas nunca"
"siempre dejas un vacío en mí" 
"Tu no me alcanzas"
"No me canso de ti"

Jamás visto tanta quejumbre en una relación. 
Y hay quien lo confunde con halagos, incluso con ¡EL AMOR!


----------



## Agró

Mientras tanto, kleis sigue sin aparecer y sin decirnos qué tipo de relación existe entre los dos interlocutores. A falta de eso, me sigue pareciendo que aquí hay una relación insatisfecha:

No me llenas.
No me colmas.
No me satisfaces.


----------



## honeyheart

Agró said:


> me sigue pareciendo que aquí hay una relación insatisfecha:
> 
> No me llenas.
> No me colmas.
> No me satisfaces.


Yo lo entiendo como un halago, para expresar cuánto le gusta la persona a quien se lo dice; yo lo traduciría como "nunca me harto de ti" o "siempre quiero más de ti" (y se lo diría al chocolate ).


----------



## Pixidio

Tanto a : tu no me llenás o tu non mi basti mai, yo respondería: "buscate alguien que sí. Adiós.

Éso, sin conocer el contexto: si de repente, y sin decir nada antes,  mi pareja me sale con esa. Si es parte de una  conversación cambia la cosa.


----------

